# Image Clip Laser Transfers for Black in DC, Baltimore, or Philly



## imageryPrints (Feb 28, 2012)

Having gotten the wrong transfers from Best Blanks, I am desperate to get a job to a client. Ongoing work especially is not something you want to mess with. Does anyone know of any vendors who might sell Image Clip Laser Transfers for Dark Garments located in the Virginia, DC, Maryland, Delaware, or Philadelphia areas? Obviously, I am willing to drive...

Thanks,
Jess


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We are in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## imageryPrints (Feb 28, 2012)

proworlded said:


> We are in the Philadelphia area.


Thanks. I started to place my original order with you. Wish I had. The service at Best Blanks has been mediocre to poor. I called and spoke with a Linda at Proworld. Your customer service was efficient, professional, and courteous. You have gained a long term customer. Again, thank you.


----------

